# [A] EU-PVE-Shattrath | The Unbreakables suchen ... genau DICH !



## Raronas (1. September 2008)

Hallo Besucher, 

wir stellen uns hier mal vor und erläutern in kurzen Worten unsere Ziele. 

Zuerst einmal zu uns Gildenleitern und Membern: 

Wir sind eine Gilde, die ihr Hauptaugenmerk auf den Erfolg im PVE legt. Die Gildenleitung hat bereits weitgehende Erfahrungen (Kara, Zul, Maggi, Gruul farmstatus, meiste Bosse in SSC und FDS) im WOW-Leben gesammelt, die sie gerne mit Euch teilen würde. 

_Alle wichtigen beruflichen Dinge erhaltet ihr in der Gilde: _

Verzauberungen (Mungo, Seelenfrost, Seelenfeuer), Juwelier (alle neuen epischen Steine), Schneider (Spelldmg- wie Heilerfaden), Lederer (Netherkobrabeinrüstung), Alchi (alle Elixiere und Fläschchen), usw. 

Raiden wollen wir durchschnittlich 2-3 mal die Woche, die normalen Raidzeiten sind von 20.00 Uhr bis ca. 23.00 Uhr. 
Wir schreiben keinem Member vor, dass er an einem Mindestmaß an Raids teilnimmt, wobei es so ist: Je aktiver Du Dich an diesen Events beteiligst, um so besseres Equip bekommst Du als Spieler und um so schneller kommen wir in den einzelnen Instanzen voran. 

Eine Vorschrift für Farmen gibt es nicht und ein DKP haben wir auch nicht, die Loots werden nach Bedarf und zum Wohle des Raids verteilt. 

Wenn das mit dem vielen Raiden zeitlich nicht klappt, gibts auch andere Möglichkeiten -> 

Wir gehen die 5er Innis normal oder hero, je nachdem, wobei der Spielspass im Vordergrund steht, welcher aber eine kontinuierliche Verbesserung Deines Equips und ein stetiges Vorankommen in den Instanzen nicht behindern darf. 

_
Unsere Ziele: _
Es ist ganz klar, dass wir den High-Content des PVE-Spieles anstreben, das heißt ein stetiges Vorankommen in Raidinstanzen und kein Ausruhen auf dem bisher Erreichten. 
Für Dich heißt das, nutze die Zeit effektiv um Dich zu verbessern und wir tuen unser Möglichstes Dir die nötigen Voraussetzungen zu schaffen. 

_Was wir suchen: _

Prinzipiell suchen wir momentan noch alle Klassen. Ausgenommen Hexenmeister/innen. Dort ist momentan der Bedarf gut gedeckt. Lass dich aber trotzdem von dem nicht abschrecken und bewerbe dich trotzdem. Es sollte nur eine kleine Information sein. 

_Wie gesagt: _

*Prinzipiell suchen wir alle Klassen !!! *

Schau doch auch mal auf: http://www.theunbreakables.de.ms/ 


Wir hoffen Du hast einen guten Eindruck von unserer Gilde erhalten. 

Für weitere Fragen steht Dir selbstverständlich ingame zur Verfügung oder Du schreibst uns einfach schnell eine PM oder ein Mail. 

in diesem Sinne 

Die Gildenleitung (Theironman, Nenyá) 
(Theironboy, Fidebus + Raronas)


----------



## Raronas (2. September 2008)

/PUSH


----------



## Raronas (3. September 2008)

_/push_


----------



## Raronas (4. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (5. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (8. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (9. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (10. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (11. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (15. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Badmulder (15. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (16. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (18. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (19. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (22. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (23. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (10. Oktober 2008)

Raronas schrieb:


> /push



/push


----------



## Raronas (11. Oktober 2008)

Raronas schrieb:


> /push




/push


----------



## Raronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Raronas schrieb:


> /push



/push


----------



## Raronas (15. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (16. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (17. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Ercules (20. Oktober 2008)

super thread da /push ich auch mal =)


----------



## Raronas (21. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (22. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (28. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Raronas (17. November 2008)

/push


----------

